
Google's New Cloud Boss Targets Old Issue: Selling to Big Firms - jaytaylor
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-12/google-s-new-cloud-boss-targets-old-issue-selling-to-big-firms
======
jaytaylor
OT: Why is Thomas Kurian's tie so long [0]?

Attaching a substantially lengthy strip of flappy silk snugly around one's
neck seems generally dangerous.

[0] [https://i.imgur.com/Ku9cAa8.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Ku9cAa8.jpg)

